# Mit Spaß in die Woche x 15



## krawutz (23 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## Weltenbummler (23 Sep. 2013)

Sehr lustig sind die Bilder.


----------



## Hehnii (23 Sep. 2013)

Sportlich, sportlich......




!


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Sep. 2013)

Jetzt weis ich wo der Begriff Schwalbe herkommt  :thx:


----------



## Soloro (23 Sep. 2013)

Wären sie mal im Bett geblieben.....

Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## dörty (23 Sep. 2013)

Auf Bild 2 nimmt der Balljunge seine Aufgabe sehr genau.

:thx:


----------



## comatron (24 Sep. 2013)

dörty schrieb:


> Auf Bild 2 nimmt der Balljunge seine Aufgabe sehr genau.
> 
> :thx:



Und seine Berufsbezeichnung stimmt auch !


----------



## DailyEvil (7 Okt. 2013)

Einfach nur Edel


----------

